# Musicians who commission and champion new pieces



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

So here's the thing: I'm endlessly fascinated with musicians who commission, premiere and _especially_ continue to champion (and hopefully record!) pieces written specifically for them. The obvious example is of course Rostropovich, but I'm also very familiar with the work of Gidon Kremer, Anne-Sophie Mutter and Barbara Hannigan, to name a few.

I'm interested in finding more artists like the ones I mentioned. Artists who play "traditional" repertoire as well but are inherently interested in exploring new and exciting compositions. Any genre goes: soloists, conductors, chamber ensembles...

Any suggestions?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

A few:

Walton's Cello Concerto was commissioned by and dedicated to Gregor Piatigorsky who gave its first performance in Boston in January 1957, with the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Charles Munch. A few years later he made a recording with the BSO under Munch. 

Alan Hovhaness' Guitar Concerto No. 2, Op. 394, was commissioned by the Spanish guitarist Narciso Yepes who gave the première performance in 1990 at the Granada Festival and died shortly thereafter.

Einojuhani Rautavaara's Piano Concerto No. 3 was commissioned by Vladimir Ashkenazy who premiered the concerto as soloist and conductor with the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra in 1999. He has since performed the concerto around the world and recorded it. 

Steve Reich's Triple Quartet was commissioned by and is dedicated to the Kronos Quartet who premiered the work in 1999 at the Kennedy Center in Washington DC. and have also recorded it.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hilary Hahn's "In 27 Pieces" album from about 5 years ago showcased the many encore pieces she commissioned.

Jennifers Koh's "Shared Madness" project is a series of commissions for solo violin. On her website (http://jenniferkoh.com/projects/shared-madness.html) she's got audio conversations with most of the composers, and you can hear the pieces too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Paul Sacher, Sergei Koussevitzky and also Paul Wittgenstein (who left some rather disappointing recordings) have very impressive legacies in that respect:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Sacher
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serge_Koussevitzky, http://www.encyclopedia.com/people/...and-performers-biographies/serge-koussevitzky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Commissions_by_Paul_Wittgenstein


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Violinist Anne Akiko meyers commissioned a very good violin concerto from Mason Bates.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yo-Yo Ma for sure...heard him play premiere of Salonen's Cello Concerto last year, composer conducting.
Among conductors, Stokowski and Koussevitsky were famous champions of new music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Julian Bream, for my instrument. He's the favorite of many guitarists. Through the Julian Bream Trust he still keeps it going, even after retirement. Also for guitar there's Magnus Andersson from Sweden, who is phenomenal!


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

In the realm of string quartets, there is the Arditti Quartet, whose commissions are legion (Gubaidulina, Nono, Rihm, Dusapin, et al.). Before them, the LaSalle Quartet, too, commissioned many composers to write for them (Ligeti, Lutoslawski), as did the Beethoven Quartet (Shostakovich, Schnittke).


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

In addition to the previously mentioned "In 27 Pieces" CD, Hilary Hahn has also had violin concerti commissioned by Jennifer Higdon and Edgar Meyer. The Higdon is particularly good and has been performed live by several other artists as well (not to mention winning the Pulitzer Prize).

https://www.amazon.com/Hilary-Hahn-...1516670944&sr=8-1&keywords=Hilary+Hahn+Higdon


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Recorder player Michala Petri has commissioned a lot of work for that instrument, if I'm not mistaken.


----------

